# Stiff Neck Muscle Group



## Transk53 (Nov 30, 2014)

Would any of you good folk around here be medically up on the aforementioned. I have always had very taut muscles there. I noticed today though that the middle of my neck has some soreness, and kind of like feels less surfacy. I will be consulting a Doctor, but anybody afflicted with these symptoms at some point. Feeling a little perturbed at the moment.


----------



## K-man (Nov 30, 2014)

Sometimes muscle stiffness is caused by an overuse of muscles where you are not used to doing something.  For example a few weeks back a friend persuaded me I should run up and down a steep hill multiple times as he does each morning. I could hardly walk for the next three days as my muscles tightened. It was my body's message saying you shouldn't have done that. 

The other common muscle stiffness is around the spine, mostly, from my experience, neck and lower back. We call it a 'pinched nerve' but technically it is radiculopathy and in the case of the neck, cervical radiculopathy. Again the stiffness is the body's attempt to immobilise the area and prevent further damage or pain. Normally it resolves itself without treatment, sometimes just with massage. Manipulation used to be a common treatment but that seems to be less popular these days. 

I would be using a heat pack and asking someone to massage the area for you.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 30, 2014)

TE="K-man, post: 1670754, member: 18733"]Sometimes muscle stiffness is caused by an overuse of muscles where you are not used to doing something.  For example a few weeks back a friend persuaded me I should run up and down a steep hill multiple times as he does each morning. I could hardly walk for the next three days as my muscles tightened. It was my body's message saying you shouldn't have done that. 

The other common muscle stiffness is around the spine, mostly, from my experience, neck and lower back. We call it a 'pinched nerve' but technically it is radiculopathy and in the case of the neck, cervical radiculopathy. Again the stiffness is the body's attempt to immobilise the area and prevent further damage or pain. Normally it resolves itself without treatment, sometimes just with massage. Manipulation used to be a common treatment but that seems to be less popular these days.

I would be using a heat pack and asking someone to massage the area for you.[/QUO]


I have a partial sliver of the sciatic nerve permanently trapped.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mmm, somehow the "quote" got mixed up.[/quote]


----------

